# Glowing Light Bulbs



## silver163 (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to do a photo shoot with several CFL light bulbs (different colors) which would be laying on the floor but I want to know how I can make them glow without having to screw them in? I seen sometime like this in other photos but how do they do it?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2009)

You need to get ahold of Nikola Tesla - he could make it happen.


----------



## silver163 (Mar 17, 2009)

i just figured out how i can do it.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2009)

How?  Only thing I can think of involves lots of small wires, and is probably dangerous...


----------



## silver163 (Mar 17, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> How?  Only thing I can think of involves lots of small wires, and is probably dangerous...


there is only two wires needed and you just need something exposed not the entire wire.


----------



## hossmaster (Mar 18, 2009)

high tension power lines


----------



## Gareth (Aug 13, 2009)

silver163 said:


> I want to do a photo shoot with several CFL light bulbs (different colors) which would be laying on the floor but I want to know how I can make them glow without having to screw them in? I seen sometime like this in other photos but how do they do it?


    Glowing light bulbs are similar to lights which have sockets and a switch to light bulb.Some Glowing light bulbs has a tread to light up the bulb. It may look funny, but there are lights that which glow when the light is bounced by a thread.


----------

